
Sam Hinkie on how to think and his resignation from GM of the 76er's [pdf] - mful
http://espn.go.com/pdf/2016/0406/nba_hinkie_redact.pdf
======
mful
Really interesting take on applying (self-described) entrepreneurial thinking
to basketball.

Some of my favorite quotes:

On Intellectual humility:

> Lifelong learning is where it’s at. To walk down that path requires a deep-
> seated humility about a) what’s knowable, and b) what each of us know. We
> hire for this aggressively. We celebrate this internally. And we’ve been
> known to punish when we find it woefully lacking.

On Innovation:

> In most endeavors, it’s fine to be content to woodshed until you get
> something near perfect. You want that to be you. Grit matters. But it won’t
> be long until some innovation makes all that effort newly obsolete. You want
> that to be you, too.

On thinking long term:

> Jeff Bezos says that if Amazon has a good quarter it’s because of work they
> did 3, 4, 5 years ago—not because they did a good job that quarter. Today’s
> league-leading Golden State Warriors acquired Draymond Green, Andrew Bogut,
> and Klay Thompson almost 4 years ago, nearly 4 years ago exactly, and almost
> 5 years ago. In this league, the long view picks at the lock of mediocrity

Lots of other good gems in this piece.

